# Spartan vs Trojan



## 50StatePlumber

So after my last thread "Recommendations on a rooter machine" I bought a k-3800. It was a good a machine but just not what I was looking for. I thought the cart was weak, the foot pedal broke after the second use, the auto feed cause the machine to be off balance and tip forward and it was a lot bulkier then I expected. On the plus, good power, liked the plastic drum and price reasonably. But i ended up selling it, as it was not for me. Now I need a new machine, I'm looking at a Trojan colt or a Spartan 100. After reading Jerrys sales pitches on Trojan, I figured what the hell, and ask for a price quote. I was happy with price, and am thinking of making a purchase. But I wanted to get a review on the machine/brand. What are it's pros and cons how does it compare to Spartan, is the power the same as a Spartan, the reliability of the Trojan. Anyone that owns a Trojan or have used both machines, I'd appreciate your comments.

Aloha, and Thanks!
Scott


----------



## easttexasplumb

The Trojan is just a copy of Spartan, I have used both the big difference is the cables. Spartan cables seem to hold up very well. I had used only Spartan machines till I started my own company. I got general machines because of the price, now they have grown on me.


----------



## HOMER

I can only comment on the Spartan 100.

great kitchen sink machine.

mine listed for:
$ 1100.00 minus cable w/13/32" drum

bought at the trade show a few years back for $ 900.00

solid reliable machine 

drum removes to change cable size or to lighten unit and drag onto a roof.

pricier than comparable matching machines

worth the extra $$$$$ IMHO


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

I can only speak of the Spartan 100, I have used Gorlitz and such, never a Trojan, the Trojan does look a lot like the Spartan tho. 

My spartan has a ton of miles on it and it keeps going, its easy to service, easy to get on the roof if need be, breaks apart fast.


----------



## 50StatePlumber

Thanks Guys! I'm really confident in Spartan. But the price difference is so great, that I have to give the Trojan a real tought! It's almost a $450 in price shipped to Hawaii. So I'm really looking for comments on Trojan machines.


----------



## Will

If your wanting a sink machine look into the Electric Eel Model N. Very solid machine.


----------



## HOMER

there'e a General machine on CL Hawaii

$500 (Waipio ) tools

hope that's close

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/tls/2564890577.html


----------



## easttexasplumb

Looks to me like they basically copied the Spartan 100 and called it the Trojan Colt. Its the same machine different name, color, and cable.


----------



## AssTyme

50StatePlumber said:


> Thanks Guys! I'm really confident in Spartan. But the price difference is so great, that I have to give the Trojan a real tought! It's almost a $450 in price shipped to Hawaii. So I'm really looking for comments on Trojan machines.




What does the Colt retail for ? I thought it was similar to the Spartan ?


----------



## MACPLUMB777

*Trojan colt vs spartan 100 machines*

*WE ALL KNOW ABOUT SPARTAN
SO I AM GOING TO JUST LIST TROJAN'S COLT SPEC'S
Electric Motor has 80 extra windings with
a (2) two year full replacement warranty
Not Prorated, :thumbsup: turns up faster ! :thumbsup:
New improved gearbox with tool harden gears,
New improved one piece harden clutch with no
slack, :thumbsup:
The drum and frame is made out of Hi Alloy alum/magnesium which will not rust, crack or break with a full (5) five year
warranty on frame from date of purchase :thumbup:
Which makes for a lighter well balanced machine, the frame sets flat on the floor so no wobble while running
Has a stronger side knob,
With a #12 gauge electric wire on GFI
Bigger wheels to pull across wet grass,snow,mud, etc.
The best air bubble and tube molded together
with a thicker flat aluminum plate on the bottom,
Use #6 grade bolts and nuts with loctite so frame
does not come apart over long "YEARS" of use
The best grade of materials used throughout :thumbup:
ALL HAND ASSEMBLED IN THE UNITED STATES
OF AMERICA :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

NUFF SAID !

All backed by 24 hour, 7 days a week technical support by a MASTER PLUMBER :thumbsup:

281-706-1631 CELL PHONE
713-692-1140 TROJAN WORLDWIDE OFFICE
800-392-4902 TROJAN 800 LINE


*


----------



## AssTyme

I like the grease zerks on the Trojan power feed blocks :thumbsup:


----------



## MACPLUMB777

*BY THE WAY I OWNED A SPARTAN 100 MACHINE FOR OVER 20
YEARS AND I AM WELL AWARE OF IT'S PRO'S AND CON'S

AND I AM NOT JUST SAYING THIS BECAUSE I WORK FOR TROJAN

BUT IT IS A BETTER BUILD MACHINE IMO. :thumbsup:
*


----------



## 50StatePlumber

AssTyme said:


> What does the Colt retail for ? I thought it was similar to the Spartan ?


The retail on the colt I was told by Jerry would be $1271+240 shipping. Spartan told me it would be $1425 or so + $36 for a bag of parts and $400 shipping!!! So around a $350 difference, I made a mistake in my first post.


----------



## easttexasplumb

50StatePlumber said:


> The retail on the colt I was told by Jerry would be $1271+240 shipping. Spartan told me it would be $1425 or so + $36 for a bag of parts and $400 shipping!!! So around a $350 difference, I made a mistake in my first post.


Surely a rep would volunteer to bring it to you in Hawaii :laughing:


----------



## 50StatePlumber

easttexasplumb said:


> Surely a rep would volunteer to bring it to you in Hawaii :laughing:


Getting them here is not the problem, sending them home is!:laughing:


----------



## MACPLUMB777

*YES I KNOW
I SPENT (2) TWO BEAUTIFUL WEEKS THERE IN

MARCH 1978 COURTESY OF THE
CA. AIR NATIONAL GUARD, AND 
THE U.S. AIR FORCE 

YOUR TAX DOLLARS AT WORK ! :thumbup:
*


----------



## AssTyme

50StatePlumber said:


> The retail on the colt I was told by Jerry would be $1271+240 shipping. Spartan told me it would be $1425 or so + $36 for a bag of parts and $400 shipping!!! So around a $350 difference, I made a mistake in my first post.



AJ Coleman delivered mine for free


----------



## RealCraftsMan

JERRYMAC said:


> *WE ALL KNOW ABOUT SPARTAN*
> *SO I AM GOING TO JUST LIST TROJAN'S COLT SPEC'S*
> *Electric Motor has 80 extra windings with*
> *a (2) two year full replacement warranty*
> *Not Prorated, :thumbsup: turns up faster ! :thumbsup:*
> *New improved gearbox with tool harden gears,*
> *New improved one piece harden clutch with no*
> *slack, :thumbsup:*
> *The drum and frame is made out of Hi Alloy alum/magnesium which will not rust, crack or break with a full (5) five year*
> *warranty on frame from date of purchase :thumbup:*
> *Which makes for a lighter well balanced machine, the frame sets flat on the floor so no wobble while running*
> *Has a stronger side knob,*
> *With a #12 gauge electric wire on GFI*
> *Bigger wheels to pull across wet grass,snow,mud, etc.*
> *The best air bubble and tube molded together*
> *with a thicker flat aluminum plate on the bottom,*
> *Use #6 grade bolts and nuts with loctite so frame*
> *does not come apart over long "YEARS" of use*
> *The best grade of materials used throughout :thumbup:*
> *ALL HAND ASSEMBLED IN THE UNITED STATES*
> *OF AMERICA :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:*
> 
> *NUFF SAID !*
> 
> *All backed by 24 hour, 7 days a week technical support by a MASTER PLUMBER :thumbsup:*
> 
> *281-706-1631 CELL PHONE*
> *713-692-1140 TROJAN WORLDWIDE OFFICE*
> *800-392-4902 TROJAN 800 LINE*


We have three of them(corded) and they work fine..but they "all" have broken bases..lol

We just got two that are battery powered and they suck!


----------



## SewerRatz

RealCraftsMan said:


> We have three of them(corded) and they work fine..but they "all" have broken bases..lol
> 
> We just got two that are battery powered and they suck!


Whats wrong with your battery powered units? I bought one of the first ones when Trojan was red and black. I put it to the test the first week I had it. Did a High rise in Chicago rodded 50 kitchen sink lines on one battery. It has more than enough power and spins just as fast as my corded 100s.


----------



## drs

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I can only speak of the Spartan 100, I have used Gorlitz and such, never a Trojan, the Trojan does look a lot like the Spartan tho.
> 
> My spartan has a ton of miles on it and it keeps going, its easy to service, easy to get on the roof if need be, breaks apart fast.


 

Any machine that falls off a roof does breaks apart fast !:laughing:


----------



## drs

They are the same machines as Spartan but built better in key spots.

You can buy them online.


----------



## RealCraftsMan

SewerRatz said:


> Whats wrong with your battery powered units? I bought one of the first ones when Trojan was red and black. I put it to the test the first week I had it. Did a High rise in Chicago rodded 50 kitchen sink lines on one battery. It has more than enough power and spins just as fast as my corded 100s.


 
Ok dang 50 k/s lines on one batt?? We must have got some bad batts, after 2 or so drains and there dead.


----------



## SewerRatz

RealCraftsMan said:


> Ok dang 50 k/s lines on one batt?? We must have got some bad batts, after 2 or so drains and there dead.


I know they changed batteries after I bought my unit, so they may of went to an infeior type. The battery mine uses is the same type as the ones used in electric wheel chairs.


----------



## eddiecalder

RealCraftsMan said:


> Ok dang 50 k/s lines on one batt?? We must have got some bad batts, after 2 or so drains and there dead.


Are there any special instructions for the initial charging of the battery?


----------



## RealCraftsMan

eddiecalder said:


> Are there any special instructions for the initial charging of the battery?


The dealer advised us they were fully charged and ready to use from go...


----------



## eddiecalder

RealCraftsMan said:


> The dealer advised us they were fully charged and ready to use from go...


100% on them I guess. PM JerryMac he is a rep for Trojan.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

I CAN BE REACHED AT TROJAN WORLDWIDE 713-692-1140 FROM 9:AM TILL 5M CST M-F

OR BY CELLPHONE AT 281-706-1631 7 DAYS A WEEK FOR SALES OR

TECHNICAL SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## eddiecalder

JERRYMAC said:


> I CAN BE REACHED AT TROJAN WORLDWIDE 713-692-1140 FROM 9:AM TILL 5M CST M-F
> 
> OR BY CELLPHONE AT 281-706-1631 7 DAYS A WEEK FOR SALES OR
> 
> TECHNICAL SUPPORT :thumbsup:


Quality service is always nice to see :thumbsup:


----------



## RealCraftsMan

eddiecalder said:


> Quality service is always nice to see :thumbsup:


 
No joke....I bet the other guys don't have a guy here on the forum!


----------



## MACPLUMB777

*THAT IS BECAUSE 99% OF THEM ARE JUST

SALES PEOPLE, VERY FEW REAL PLUMBERS

THAT HAVE IN BEEN THE DITCHES AT THE SHARP 

END OF THE STICK :thumbsup:

THAT IS WHY I PROVIDE 7 DAY A WEEK 

SUPPORT BECAUSE THAT IS WHEN YOU MOST

NEED HELP ! :thumbsup:


*


----------



## highpoint

Is there any representation for either in calgary?


----------



## MACPLUMB777

I REP. WORLDWIDE LIKE OUR NAME SAYS :thumbup:

I DO THIS BY HAVING A HIGH SPEED INTERNET CONNECTION

AND UNLIMITED LONG DISTANCE ON MY PHONES SO I CAN CALL ANYWHERE AND TALK AS LONG AS NEEDED, :thumbsup:

MY CELLPHONE IS ALWAYS WITH ME EVEN AT NITE ON MY NITE STAND 
WHILE BEING CHARGED :thumbsup:

I LEAD THE COMPANY ON THE INTERNET BY GOING TO MANY DIFFERENT
WEBSITE BLOGS AND BY BEING ON DIFFERENT FORUMS :thumbsup:


----------



## drain surgeon

Since I am also looking at machines Ill jump in.
I am considering all three of the big names. Ridgid Spartin and Trojan.
Looking at each manufacturers largest machines the price difference between Ridgid and the others is more than $1000.00. Ive always believed in you get what you pay for but have used ridgid machines in the past and found them to be a good product but drain cleaning has always been just another service we offer so am looking for opinions from the guys that focus on drain cleaning. I personaly dont think I need a machine that will run 10 " lines as I do residential only so something that will run up to 6" is all I would need


----------



## highpoint

I read a lot also. Ridgid, general, spartan, gorlitz, electric eel, rotheberger. (I hadn't heard of Trojan when I sent the po for my tools). I was torn with Ridgid,general and rotheberger as they all good representation in my area. I see these guys once a month. 
I don't think is a terrible machine out there unless u goto sce I hear.


----------



## Redwood

JERRYMAC said:


> *YES I KNOW
> I SPENT (2) TWO BEAUTIFUL WEEKS THERE IN
> 
> MARCH 1978 COURTESY OF THE
> CA. AIR NATIONAL GUARD, AND
> THE U.S. AIR FORCE
> 
> YOUR TAX DOLLARS AT WORK ! :thumbup:
> *


Lucky Dog!

I got Ripped Off!

All I got was an overnight layover between OZ and Idaho in '76.... :furious:


----------

